# Two Tivo Series 3 HD for sale



## dpb67 (Dec 15, 2011)

These are TiVo TCD652160 HD

1 with lifetime subscription includes box, all accessories and manuals (great condition it was lightly used for a year and a half in an extra bedroom)...asking $325 - sold

1 Brand New and unused in box includes everything...asking $100

Plus shipping from New Jersey 08003 (or free pick up)


----------



## a0lsux (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm in NJ as well and interested in the lifetime box. sending PM.


----------



## a0lsux (Nov 1, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## dpb67 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry I can't PM...but here is the pic


----------



## a0lsux (Nov 1, 2005)

sent you PM with my email address.


----------

